# How tall a horse do you ride?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm 6'4" and our Paint mares are fairly typical stock horse heights, 14.2hh - 15.1hh.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm 5'2. My boy is 16hh.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I am 5'5". My mare is 15.2 and my gelding is 19.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

He's 19? =o Thatd' be scary for me.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a really good view.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm 4'11 and the horse I'm currently loaning is 15.3hh.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm 5'9". My riding horses are 14.3hh, 16hh, and I'm buying a 16.2hh horse.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm 5'11" and my horse is 16 or 16.1 hh. 

draftrider-I would love to ride a 19hh horse...thats gotta be amazing! =)


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

Mine are 16,16, 16 2' and just got a 14 hh welsh pony/arab cross to try. I can get on him bareback no stepstool! and I am 5 7'. He seems so short but so much easier on my 40 yrold knees


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

19 hh!!!!! How the heck do you get up there?? I would not look pretty I have no vertical and have had a ACL replacement in my left knee. I kinda have to climb my way up if there isn't anything tall enough around for me to stand on.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I am 5'3 and my horse i ride for Gymkhana is 16.3hh


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am 5'8-5'9 and I ride my 15.1hh quarter horse mare 
My legs are a little longer than her tummy, but that's alright


----------



## TinRoses (Jul 11, 2010)

5'4" and my riding mare is 14.2, my filly is already 14 hands at a year old so we're expecting a much taller finished product. I've ridden horses ranging from 13.3 - 19 hands (Percheron gelding named Silverado)


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm 5'5 (I think... just estimating) and I ride a 16hh horse. I have such a hard time putting his bridle on


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm 5'2", and Dancer is around 15h, I think - I've never sticked her. I kinda wish she were shorter!


----------



## TinRoses (Jul 11, 2010)

Pinto said:


> I'm 5'5 (I think... just estimating) and I ride a 16hh horse. I have such a hard time putting his bridle on


Hey Pinto... I have to ask A.) What part of Perth? and B.) Do you know Samantha Lloyd? She's a showjumper who sustained an accident here in the states (in my car) and is just now getting back in the game with her young WB stallion and a couple really hot TBs.

Sorry. Off topic but I figured I'd do some networking!


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm 5'11" and my guy is 16.1-16.2


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm 5'2 and my mare is 17.3 and my gelding is 18.2


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm 5'7" and my horse is 16.2


----------



## Quest (May 22, 2010)

I am 5'4" and my mare is 14.2h.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm 5'3" (hubby is convinced the Dr is lying though, says there is no way I'm more than 5'1') and I have a 15h quarter horse. I ride a 16.2 warmblood for lessons (he thankfully lowers his head for his bridle!) and I'm tiny enough that my instructor is going to let me ride a 10h pony she is breaking.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am 5'8 and have one 16.2 and one 15.2.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

TinRoses said:


> Hey Pinto... I have to ask A.) What part of Perth? and B.) Do you know Samantha Lloyd? She's a showjumper who sustained an accident here in the states (in my car) and is just now getting back in the game with her young WB stallion and a couple really hot TBs.
> 
> Sorry. Off topic but I figured I'd do some networking!


I live in South Perth, out Mundijong way. 
Samantha Lloyd... the name does ring a bell, but I can't remember where I've heard it. I was doing volunteer work at showjumping events a few years ago so I may have come across her at one but I haven't been active in the SJ circuit for a while now. My trainer mostly does eventing so those are the shows I go to. Sorry!


----------



## Magnum Opus (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm 5'7" and my horse is 15.3. My first horse was 14.2 -- it was hilareous.


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

I know I will look silly on this 14 hh guy I am "looking" at him for my sons 7 and 9 but secretly I have dreams of riding him bareback and not worrying that I might have to get off and on


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm 5'4" and my horse is 15.3.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm 5'4, and I ride a 13.3 and 14hh pony at lessons. Most of my height is on my torso, so thankfully I can ride wee little ponies. I also ride my 14.3 green QH, and my friends 16hh warmblood.


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm 5'2"ish and the quarter horse mare that I ride is 15hh


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Shad is 16hh. The smallest we have is 13something. I prefer the bigger horses though


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I am 5'8" and Nico is 14.2 ...and thats on a good day. I used to like those big tall monsters but now, I like to stay a bit closer to the ground. He has short legs and I have long legs...it works. My feet hit right at his elbows.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I am 5'10 and my horses are between 14'15hh


----------



## Count Jackula (Aug 28, 2009)

Jack is 18.3hh and I am 5'6 or 5'7 :wink: although my friend wants me to ride her 14.2hh New Forest driving pony, which should be a bit of a change of scenery :lol:


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm 5'7 and Barcoo is 15.3hh, Toby is 16hh and Joe is 16.2hh. The new warmblood should be around 16.2-17hh.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm 5'7" with really long legs and I ride a 16hh-ish (never actually been measured) horse.


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm 5'3" and my baby is 14.2 hh.
I look a little big on him but whatever, lol.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm 5'6" and my horse is 15.3hh.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I am 5'1'', my horse is 15hh. I ride a 16.3hh sometimes and a 12.2hh


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

i ride a solid built 14.3 and a finer 15.2 andi'm 5'7.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm 5'10, and my 3yo gelding is 15.1 to 15.2, I wish he'd stop growing! I like em short...


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm 5'10 and have ridden from around 15hh up to 16.2


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm 5' 2" (on a good day :lol, and Scout is 14.1 hh, pretty sturdily built.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm 5'5 and Sonya is 14.2hh and I feel comfortable on her. I have also rode 17hh and 12hh felt comfortable on both as well. I feel fine on any height I ride, which I feel is lucky. I don't want to grow anymore because I like this height. I can ride anything!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm 5'3".
Freddy was 17.2, the tallest horse I've ridden. Paige is about 15.1, and Mel is around 16.1; it's difficult switching between the two, especially since Mel's trot jars one about!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I am 5'7 and my last horse was 14.3hh (I was shorter when I had him lol) and my horse now is somewhere between 17 and 17.2hh.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm 5'7" and my horse is 14.3hh


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Ive ridden my friends 14.3 hh paso fino and im 5 5" but i like horses between 15.1 and 16.2 hh


----------



## smilin1590 (Aug 4, 2009)

draftrider said:


> I am 5'5". My mare is 15.2 and my gelding is 19.


Holy Cow! I thought my TB was a beast LOL! I heart drafts (I'm assuming it is) I'm 5'8 and I ride a 14.2ish .3ish POA, a 16.1 paint, and a 17.3 TB I love them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm about 5'9 and my haflinger is a very stocky 13.3-14 hands. My husband is 6'4 and rides a 15.2 hand draft cross. I prefer stocky but shorter.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

5'9'' and ride anywhere between 15.1 hh to 16 hh i love big tall horses and can't wait till my baby grows! her mom was 18 hh


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm 5'8" and my primary mounts are 55 1/2" and 62" [13.3 1/2hh and 15.2hh i believe]


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm 5'11" the horses I ride are 16, 17 and 15.2 or 3 I'm not sure. I lurvee me some big horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I am about 5'3" Dozer is 18.2hh and Bart is 12.2hh


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

i'm 5'8 and my boy is 16...


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I`m 5`4 and Sunny should turn out around 16`1.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have no idea what my height is... but Love Story is roughly 16.2 I think, going to measure her properly on Friday


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunny said:


> I`m 5`4 and Sunny should turn out around 16`1.


 Totally meant 16. 1. Sunny isn`t sixteen feet tall. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Chella said:


> 19 hh!!!!! How the heck do you get up there?? I would not look pretty I have no vertical and have had a ACL replacement in my left knee. I kinda have to climb my way up if there isn't anything tall enough around for me to stand on.


I have a special mounting block my brother built me, modeled after the one that we use at the assisted riding program. It is kind of a "chute". I ride rescue horses and a lot of them wiggle around when mounted- so they can walk into the chute, I climb up 4 steps and there is a 4x4 foot platform on top. Swing a leg over and there ya go. They can't move back or forth and get away from me LOL!!! 

The other side of the chute is made of railroad ties, 2 ties dug into the ground as uprights, one going across. I can use it as a hitching rail and it is very handy!


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm 5'7 and 3/4(I always just round up to 5'8) My new horse is 17.2


----------



## DreamCatcher (May 5, 2010)

I'm 5'2, and my usual lesson horse is 15.1 hh. I ride at my grandparents' a lot, too, and their horses range from 14.2 hh - 15.3 hh.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

draftrider said:


> I have a special mounting block my brother built me, modeled after the one that we use at the assisted riding program. It is kind of a "chute". I ride rescue horses and a lot of them wiggle around when mounted- so they can walk into the chute, I climb up 4 steps and there is a 4x4 foot platform on top. Swing a leg over and there ya go. They can't move back or forth and get away from me LOL!!!
> 
> The other side of the chute is made of railroad ties, 2 ties dug into the ground as uprights, one going across. I can use it as a hitching rail and it is very handy!


I would love to see a pic of your mounting block. My hubby is disabled and I'm _very_ short - something like what you are describing would be wonderful!


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

I am 5ft5 and my horse is 15hh


----------



## eventing101 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm 5'7, I ride a 14 hand pony and a 13.3 hand pony


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

im 5'2 and my horse is 14.2HH


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm five foot five. My shortest horse is 14 hands, and my tallest is 16.3-17hh. (not totally sure because it's too hard to measure her lol)


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

I just moved from ponies to horses 

I'm 5'1 and ride 15-15.2 hands (not sure he seems to change height whenever I see him)


----------



## lid7239 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm 5'2 and the horse I ride is 15.3h


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm 6'0" and ride a 15hh mare, she was very skinny when I got her and we kind looked like an odd pair, but I saw her potential and since having her for two months have put a lot of weight and muscle on her. She has a bit to go, but getting there. We look much better now...


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm 5'6" and Rosie is 16hh. I was told that Rookie is 16.2hh when I got him, but everybody that has seen him says that he's at least 17hh, if not more. A friend of mine is hopefully coming out soon with his stick so I can get an accurate measurement of both of them.


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

im 5ft 1", the pony i ride is 14.1hh and the tallest ive ridden is 16.3hh.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Im 5'6 and my mare is 13.3HH and my barrel horse mare is 14.3-15.


----------



## mandiemayus (May 5, 2010)

Im 5'3 and my gelding is 16.1


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm 5'3" and my horse is 17.1hh


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm 5'6 and my horses are 16.2hh and 17hh (I think)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I am 5' 5" and my mare is just over 15.3 hh. I don't like riding horses less than 15 hh, unless they are pretty stocky, because I have long legs, and look like a dork otherwise! hahahaha


----------



## jumpit22 (Jul 16, 2010)

Im 5' 1" and I have 17hh, 16.2hh, and 15.3hh horses


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm 5ft 5 and Obie is 16.1hh and growing


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

I'm 5'7 and Jerry is 15.1-15.2. I'm not quite sure. Am I too big for him? (P.S.- I will not be growing anymore... or so the doctor says...)
(P.P.S.- Don't critique the position... I have no idea what I was doing. Usually I look a bit better. lol.)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

You are definitely not too large for Jerry. Are you sure he's only 15.1-2?


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm 5'6 and I'm guessing my guy is around 14hh or so. I've never measured him.

Please ignore how stupid I look on this picture. :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm 5'9 and my girls are 14'3 & 15'1+. Both are stocky though (especially 14'3 one). And she has a heart of 25 hh horse (and I don't care how my very long legs look like on her)! :lol:


----------



## Friendable (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm 5'2" and my horse is about 14.2.


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

I am 6'1" my horse is a Quarter horse mare named Dixie is somewhere around 15.5 to 16 HH.


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a thoroughbred mare, 17.5 hands...a big girl!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm 5'5 and 3/4 to be exact and I ride a 14.2 horse


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

and everyone seems to have HUGE horses on here.


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

O, by the way, I am 6'0. Didn't mention my height.


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Mine is 12.3, and I'm 5' 1"


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm 6' and ride... well the smallest was 13.2 but I dont ride him regularly, he's my sisters horse, er. Pony. I ride 15hh and up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

DSJ46 said:


> I have a thoroughbred mare, 17.5 hands...a big girl!



17.5?! lol No such thing..she would be 18h then.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm 5'1", and I ride a 14.2 h Arabian and a 15.2 h TB.

I've also been coerced onto larger horses, but the ground is so far away and I'm older and break more easily now, so I don't do it as often as I used to. :wink:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm 5'9" and I primarily ride Claymore (16.2-16.3 ish) and Freyja (15.3).


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I'm 5'2 and ride Stiffler who is 15 and Freyja who is 15.3. Claymore is a bit much for me just yet LOL! Like SR, the ground is just too far away for me!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> 17.5?! lol No such thing..she would be 18h then.


She'd actually be 18.1 h

I have a feeling the horse is probably a _lot_ smaller than that.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im a bit over 5ft2 and i ride scout - 14.3, gypsy - 16, kid -16, and spritzer - 15.3 hh

i like riding 17+ hh horses but i feel very small on them !


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Im 5' even and my mare is 15.2 and my gelding is 15-15.1ish


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

I may not have had the nomenclature correct, but my thoroughbred is indeed Seventeen and One Half Hands high. It's on her racing papers.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

I am 5'9 and my horse is 14.2 and 1/2


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am 5'1 and my horse Romeo is 14.3.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

DSJ46 said:


> I may not have had the nomenclature correct, but my thoroughbred is indeed Seventeen and One Half Hands high. It's on her racing papers.



That would technically make her 17.2. Or you could type seventeen and a half. But to say 17.5 is technically incorrect. Your horse is seventeen hands two inches aka 70 inches. A hand is 4 inches, a "half hand" is two inches - therefore 17.2 HH (70 inches), if you are typing numerically. To type 17.5 would translate to seventeen hands five inches, which is not possible as there are only 4 inches in a hand, she would instead be 18.1 HH.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Gidget said:


> and everyone seems to have HUGE horses on here.


Haha...I wish my girl was taller (she's just over 15.3 hh)...I love tall horses. :lol:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

DSJ46 said:


> I may not have had the nomenclature correct, but my thoroughbred is indeed Seventeen and One Half Hands high. It's on her racing papers.


That would be marked as 17.2 if you wrote it down :wink: that is a tall girl


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm 5'2'' and my mares are 16 and 17 hh.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm 6' and I ride a thoroughbred 17 hh. Love love tall horses!!!


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

I'm 5"3 and baltic is one centimeter shy of 17hh but he's still growing!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Depending on who you ask, I'm between 5'8" and 5'9". My horses are 15.3 -16ish (borderline) and the other is 16.3 -17 (borderline). I feel like I look out of place on most horses that are smaller than my mare :-/


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DSJ46 said:


> I may not have had the nomenclature correct, but my thoroughbred is indeed Seventeen and One Half Hands high. It's on her racing papers.


If she's 17 and ONE HALF hands, that would be 17.05 h, not 17.5. Hands are measured in inches, with 4 inches to a hand. Thus, 17.5 would actually be 18.1 h.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm 170cm and I ride everything between 13hh and 17hh, ha! I feel most comfortable on horses above 15.2hh though, no bias against small horses, it's just that my leg aids are more effective when my legs are not on the ground 

Edit: that makes me 5'7 (almost)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sarahver said:


> I feel most comfortable on horses above 15.2hh though, no bias against small horses, it's just that my leg aids are more effective when my legs are not on the ground


That would make it easier to stop, though. Just put your feet down and dig in!


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I am 5 feet tall and my horse .. I mean large pony hehe is 14.2hh 
I love the larges


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> That would make it easier to stop, though. Just put your feet down and dig in!


I have a feeling the horse would just run out from under you, lol! I have tried with the danes when I was little...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Danes are pretty quick ******s, aren't they? 

The ground is closer and it's easier to bail off a small horse, but you trade the longer, smoother gaits of a bigger horse for the shorter, choppier ones.

My TB is _smooth_ at pretty much all gaits. My Arab, not so much. The taller the horse, the more liquid the gait.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Im 5' 7" and my horse is 14.2hh I'm hoping he will grow, he is supposed to make it to 15hh, but if he doesn't I'll love him just the same 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> That would make it easier to stop, though. Just put your feet down and dig in!


He he, just like riding a scooter!


----------



## HeySoulSister (Jul 22, 2010)

Dixie is 14.3 or 15.0


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

i am 5'7 ... technically 5'6.8 but not much of a dif xD the horses i ride are my horse 15.2 and a lesson horse who is also 15.2 LOL coinceadence!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

right now i am riding a 14.1(i believe) arabian gelding and im 5'5 1/2


----------



## vernongetzler (Aug 14, 2010)

This is a wonderful post. The things given are unanimous and needs to be appreciated by everyone.
--------
vernon getzler
Back Exercises


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I think I posted before that I was 5'6" and my horse was 15.3hh but now I know that's actually not true!

We used the tape and it turns out he's only 15.1hh! Lucky for me he's a giant barrel of a horse so I don't look silly because my legs are pretty long proportionately XD


----------



## Paint Meadow (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm 5'3'' and my horse is 14.3


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

My quarter horse is 14.2 I'm 5' 2


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm about 5'2" or so and I lease a 14.3hh or so quarterhorse


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm 5'9, I have a 16.1 Quarter Horse (my moms, I don't ride him much)
& then a 13.3 hand Mustang. & I could care less if I look ridiculous on her.
love is blind


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ haha don't worry when I was 9 (I was small) I rode a 16.4hh horse named CC! omg I looked so so so so so rediculous on him!!! I wasn't even close to being 5 feet yet or anything!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm 6'2" and my horse is 16.2hh


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm 158cm and I ride a 12.2HH pony that I'm selling. And I'm getting a 14HH pony arab/welsh. My 12.2HH pony is a Riding Pony/ Welsh B


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ride now Im riding a shetland pony, roughly 10 hands I think. Im training him for sale. I look so funny on him, my friends have a good laugh when I school him


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm 5'10 and ride a 15.2hh and a 15.1hh


----------



## brodieluver26 (May 4, 2010)

im 5'4 and i ride a 15.3 appendix


----------



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

I like to stay within 8 inches of my own height. Let's pretend I am 5'6(though I am really 5'5 and 31/32 of an inch ), so I am about 16.2hh. I don't like going above 18.2hh, but I don't like going under 14.2hh.


----------



## ImpressiveLady (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm 5'4 and my horse is 15hh.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am 5'5 and I have ridden horses ranging in size from about 13.2 to 18. Though my favorite height is just about 15 hands. Big enough to carry whatever and do what I need but not so big that handling them is difficult. It's hard as hell to get a 45 pound saddle onto an 18 hand horse when you're short like me LOL.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I can officially say the shortest I'm currently riding is 12 hands  She's a Haffie cross and probably bigger around than she is tall LOL!


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

I am 5'6" and my TB mare is 16


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm 5'6", and my mare is 16.3 hh and 1,456 lbs.


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm about 5'8" and my horse is right around 16.3hh, though I've worked with horses both taller and shorter.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm 5'1" and my horses are a slim 16 hh gelding, a very stocky 15.3 hh gelding, and a very stocky 15.2 1/2 hh mare.

Edit: I've also been riding my trainers 16.3 hh oldenburg gelding and her 14.1 hh welsh/trakehner mare.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'm 5' 3", my boy is 18 hands.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm 180 cm (5'11") and I've always preferred tall horses (above 170 cm/17 hands) to the smaller ones when I had the choice, riding small horses is fun but I don't feel too comfortable about it. My horse is 17 hands.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

5'3" 112lbs --- 13.1hh Peruvian/Arab


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Jack was sticked at 14.1. I'm 5'2" or 3", so we are pretty "proportional" to one another.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm 5'.

My Welsh Cob/Haflinger is 14h
My Fjord is just under 14h
My Arab/? is 13.3h
My Fell is 13h


----------



## laurenxo (Oct 1, 2010)

I am 5"7' and I usually ride horses that are 17 hh


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm 5'7, and I ride a 17.2 TB


----------

